# Importing???



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

I just wondered if anyone here has ever imported any mice ?? Particularly from Europe ?? How do you find the type, etc of there mice compared to ours and did they travel well ??


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The UK has been breeding mice for longer than anywhere else that currently exhibits them, and people are usually clamouring to import them from us! The UK is considered ahead of other countries in their selective mouse breeding, so as long as you go to a good breeder here, you really will get the best  As for importing from elsewhere, it is expensive and requires a lot of paperwork. I think it is also impractical into the UK as a 6-month quarantine is required regardless of animal - which means there is no point with mice.


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

Oh well its great to know the UK has the best  
I have imported cavies many times from Germany, Holland, France and Switzerland. It does mean driving over yourself and obviously a lot of difficult conversations in other languages with the breeders but, it has certainly been worth it. I am going over to a Cavy show later this year and just wondered if it would be worth making contact with some breeders as I am going anyway. In all honesty it doesn't work out terribly expensive and it is jolly good fun too    Just a thought.


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

There is also no quarantine required for pet rodents within the EU


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, pet rodents, I believe there is a limit of 5 animals? When you import things this usually involves a lot more animals than that to justify the cost


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

Normally 3 or 4 of us go and we are getting new stock between us so its never been an issue. There is no limit as long as they are your pets and your are not obviously bringing back enough to fill a small zoo or pet store    We have always been completely honest with customs, etc as to how many animals we have in the car and have never had any issues at all. Other then one french chap who had no idea what a guinea pig was :lol: :roll:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That sounds better. When I looked into it (mice coming from the US to Germany, then from Germany to here due to import rules) it was unlikely to work due to various restrictions. Sounds like they have relaxed them a lot though.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Debbie said:


> it is jolly good fun too


lol it is THE most amount of fun I've EVER had :lol:

I still don't know if I'll be able to come in September because I seriously DON'T need any more animals but then, when's that EVER stopped us??? 

I look forward to roaming round the back of your bus feeding the 5 thousand while you drive on the wrong side of the road!!


----------

